# can anyone help me with a oil pan skid plate



## moneymikemk4 (Feb 22, 2010)

i recently bought a 24v vr6 gti and ive noticed my oil pan is pretty scraped up and i was wondering if anyone could help me with a skid plate. yes i have searched but only found mk 3 set ups. anything will help. thanks


----------



## xkickflip (Aug 28, 2001)

check out Diesel Geek
http://www.dieselgeek.com/servlet/Categories?category=Panzer+Skid+Plates


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Weld one?


----------

